# keepin a skid steer busy



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought a used skid steer 80 hp with a box pusher I'm gona use for snow services next year on one of my parking lots.

I want to keep it busy for the summer. I don't do patios or any of that stuf, I really have no use for it besides snow. Id like to take sub contractor work from general contractors. But I'm trying to figure out what feature of a skid steer is most needed.

Which attachment do u think will give me the most value(the most sub contracts)
-loader
-excavator attachment
-trencher attachment
-vibratory plate
-or something else

What is a skid steer in most demand for?
I live in NJ


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

grassguy123;1280703 said:


> I bought a used skid steer 80 hp with a box pusher I'm gona use for snow services next year on one of my parking lots.
> 
> I want to keep it busy for the summer. I don't do patios or any of that stuf, I really have no use for it besides snow. Id like to take sub contractor work from general contractors. But I'm trying to figure out what feature of a skid steer is most needed.
> 
> ...


post hole auger and a tooth bucket, offer general dirt services, yard grading, and post holes. this is what 90% of what our skids do in the off season, the other 10% is misc and sweeping


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Rockhound, or Harley rake.

Bossman


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I would suggest, besides a standard bucket, a set of forks and a grade bar. Forks work great for tearing out driveways. Get under the edge of the concrete or blacktop and lift and drop. Grade bar for general yard grading.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Forks are a must. We use ours for just about everything though. Split firewood, lawn installs, moving pallets, snow, loading mulch. I would think prior to purchasing extra attachments I would talk to some contractors to see if they need any subs. Otherwise, maybe just a craigslist ad or something to drum up extra work? Don't know if it would help as I have never tried an ad there, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd suggest renting attachments as needed at first. See what your customer base (as you build it) demands more of. I'd rank the attachments as follows by their cost-usefulness. Buckets (smooth and tooth) Forks, Auger, Breaker, harley rake/soil conditioner/rockhound. Most of the other attachments work great but are not required often enough to justify purchase if this is not your main business.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yea why not just rent the attachments for now ? where are you located in NJ ?


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

any of you guys run an add on craigslist for this kind of thing? i am in a very similar situation. I bought one this past fall and it was great in the winter for the snow and now i would love to find like one weekend a month worth of work to keep it paying the bills.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I plan on doing that once I get a trailer for now I am stuck on my property clearing an acre and moving wood

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/bar/2307691562.html


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

nice thanks for the reply. i think that i may do that. put an ad up on craigslist that is. i was fortunate enough that i was able to pay for my machine out right and don't have a payment on it so its not costing me money but it would be great if it were making me money. I have a set of forks and a tooth bucket for it. I really want to get a Kage plow for it for the winter.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

contractor078;1281658 said:


> nice thanks for the reply. i think that i may do that. put an ad up on craigslist that is. i was fortunate enough that i was able to pay for my machine out right and don't have a payment on it so its not costing me money but it would be great if it were making me money. I have a set of forks and a tooth bucket for it. I really want to get a Kage plow for it for the winter.


Nice I am on the hunt for a set of forks and a snow box my machine is older but beats having payments :salute:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Sometimes when you own machines that make enough money in winter, you'll let them rest during the off season. To chase for small jobs here and there I found isn't worth it.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

blowerman;1281848 said:


> Sometimes when you own machines that make enough money in winter, you'll let them rest during the off season. To chase for small jobs here and there I found isn't worth it.


hey that is a good point. like i had said no payments which is awesome! just be nice to try to pick up a few odd jobs here and there to make some money with it.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

There is a local guy that posts on craigslist all the time looking for bobcat work. Not sure if he drums up any business or not. He is always advertised at $50/hr for bobcat work. Not sure if he runs a minimum or not. I can see driving to someone's house and doing a job that takes 20-30 min and them expecting to pay you $25. Yeah! He can have it, we are busy enough trying to keep up with the rain. 

My point here is if you try the craigslist ad, make sure you are clear on whatever minimum charge you have. For a home owner to rent one they are going to have $150-200 IF they have a trailer and truck that can pull it. Just some things to think about. I am sure you already have though.


----------

